
Reaching out for advice to other founders - delver
I am first time founder. I reached to one of the founder but she never replied even after multiple emails. All I wanted to 5minutes of her and in return I would give my perspective on AI and how it can help her app. Clearly I don’t know how to ask as she never responded. How did you guys reach out for advice? Cold emails still works?
======
__d
First off, as a founder, you're busy. Dealing with an unsolicited email from
someone you've never heard of, with an open-ended "please help me" request
will usually go right to the end of the priority list. It sucks, but it's a
reality.

At least inn my case, repeated emails will only reduce your chances of getting
my attention: I'll just block someone who's getting in my face.

Your perspective on AI, while it might be incredibly perceptive and valuable,
is not really a great offer as a way of attracting attention. Unless you're a
known expert, or recommended by someone trusted, then you're just someone on
the Internet with an opinion. There's only about 5 billion of those ...

So what can you do?

If the person you'd like time with attends meetups or similar semi-social
gatherings, that's probably your best chance to either have your 5 minutes
then and there, or establish enough credibility that you can followup with a
request for a coffee and get an answer.

Otherwise, your best approach is probably to build a relationship with someone
the founder already knows and trusts, and then ask for an introduction.

Finally, you mention that the person you want to contact is a woman. If you're
not, that introduces an additional dynamic here that you should be aware of.

Ultimately, I think you need to ask yourself why you're doing this. Why do
want 5 minutes of her time? What genuine value are you going to get out of
that? If it's not something that's more-or-less organic, you're maybe focused
on the wrong thing anyway?

